# People who Show, can ya help a girl out, please



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep ring 8 at 10 am
11 class dogs
12 class bitches
3 champion dogs
7 champion bitches

go have fun!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> Yep ring 8 at 10 am
> 11 class dogs
> 12 class bitches
> 3 champion dogs
> ...


Thank you so much!!!


----------

